# Meklē produktu? >  meklēju augsnes mitruma sensorus!!!

## rūdolfs

Vai kāds varētu pateikt kur tos varētu iegādāties ,vai sliktākajā gadījumā pasūtīt!!! Un ja var VArētu iedot koordinātes !!!

----------


## Neatkarīgais

ar LIELU naudu var visu, ko nevar par lielu naudu to var par ĻOTI lielu naudu  ::  bedigi protams bet taa nu tas reiz ir.
nav ne jausmas kur tadi sensori jameklee, bet dabut noteikti ka var

----------


## rūdolfs

Varētu vismaz ieteikt kā uztaisīt!!! Ja var!!! Galvenais , ka tie ir mitruma sensori, kuri varētu izturēt mitrumu vai h2o, jo vinji tachu buus zemee - augsnee

----------


## Mairis

Nu pats neko tādu nevarētu uztaisīt!

----------


## rūdolfs

Vai kāds varētu pateikt kur tos varētu iegādāties ,vai sliktākajā gadījumā pasūtīt!!! Un ja var VArētu iedot koordinātes !!!

----------


## GuntisK

> Nu pats neko tādu nevarētu uztaisīt!


 Kā ta nevar uztaisīt! Agrāk RADIO žurnāli bija pilni ar tāda veida shēmām! Pameklē bibliotēkās vai pie kāda elektroniķa vecos žurnālus un meklē-noteikti jābūt. Pats kādas 3-4 shēmas esmu redzējis. Pašam tagad nav laika meklēt  ::  , tā palīdzētu.

----------


## rūdolfs

ja nav sensori , tad varētu ieteikt kur nopirkt vai dabūt mitruma mērītājus (elektroniskos protams)

----------


## Texx

Cik esmu skatījies tādas shēmas, parasti tās ir balstītas uz augsnes pretestības mērīšanu. Kā sensori tad der divi metāla stieņi iesprausti zemē. tas mērītājs gan jātaisa pašam un visdrīzāk tas nebūs nokalirēts, bet dos vismaz kaut kādu salīdzināmu informāciju par augsnes mitrumu. Nez vai augsnei ir kaut kādas mitruma mērvienības?

----------


## rūdolfs

Man vajag zināt augsnē esošo ūdens daudzumu, ātad varētu teikt ka mitrumu!!!

----------


## rūdolfs

Nu mēra ar tiem stieņioem, bet kā varētu pārbaudīt to precizitāti, un vispār kādi stieņi ir vajadzīgi?(Kāda metāla?)

----------


## rūdolfs

Cik esmu uzzinājis, ka kaut kas tāds ir ventilators , kurus var iestatīt , ka tie pie noteiktas temp. ieslēdzas, nu man kaut ko līdzīgu vajag

----------


## abergs

Ieteiktu pameklēt saistībā ar kokapstrādes iekārtām, precīzāk kokmaterialu
kaltēm. Tikai konkretu infu nezinu.

----------


## Armando

Pirms divi gadi skolā mēģināju, ko tādu taisīt praksē, bet tā arī nepabeidzu.
Shēmā bij vienkārša, tikai laika trūkuma dēļ tā arī nepabeidzu  :: 
Diemžēl pašas shēmas man nav, jāmeklē googlē

----------

